

Exposing the Ripple Scam - goldenkey
http://ripplescam.org/?page=1

======
goldenkey
Backed by many large firms, but a total scam
([http://www.crunchbase.com/company/ripple-
labs](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/ripple-labs))

\-------

" The creators of ripple created the network with 100 billion XRP, and gifted
a for-profit company, Ripple Labs (originally called Opencoin), with 80
billion XRP"

\-------

From Jed, one of the principal architects:

Vinnie: ...What's the OpenCoin business model?

Jed: ...we hold xrp and hopefully they gain value

